# Too much Hivemind?



## The Sigil (Mar 2, 2003)

A few weeks ago, we had a moratorium on OT posts in the general forum.  What will it take to get a moratorium on Hivemend posts?  It seems to me that while they are not as prevalant as OT posts, they tend to stay bumped on top for a long time... meaning that 4 or 5 can dominate the General Forum.  And maybe I just "don't get it" but it seems like posting on a Hivemind thread is not really about contributing anything even close to having a semblance of utility but rather is essentially an exercise in raising post count (*looking at Crothian here*).  Doesn't that make them by default topics for Meta?

Just some random thoughts.

--The Sigil


----------



## Crothian (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, by rule we have only one going at a time.  As one ends and new one is created then there are two, but the closed one soon drops fast.  

So, I'm all about postcount?  That's just funny.  But you are free to believe what you what of course.  

HM was in meta to begin with, but the powers that be decided then belonged in General Forum.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh, man, do we really have to go through this again? 



			
				The Sigil said:
			
		

> *A few weeks ago, we had a moratorium on OT posts in the general forum.  What will it take to get a moratorium on Hivemend posts?  It seems to me that while they are not as prevalant as OT posts, they tend to stay bumped on top for a long time... meaning that 4 or 5 can dominate the General Forum.*




The moderators say we are allowed to have a thread.  Originally the Hive was confined to Meta but the mods wanted us to move to GD. Now according to the rules, we are only allowed one active thread at a time.  Sometimes during a switch from an old thread to a new one there will be two Hivemind threads on page 1 for a brief period of time, but I have never seen 4 or 5 dominating the forum.  Its just one or two, and if two the second one will drop off quickly depending upon the rate that other threads get posted too.  At the time I write this I see two threads on GD, but that is because it just switched over and its Sunday so the boards aren't moving as quickly as usual.



> *  And maybe I just "don't get it" but it seems like posting on a Hivemind thread is not really about contributing anything even close to having a semblance of utility but rather is essentially an exercise in raising post count (*looking at Crothian here*).  Doesn't that make them by default topics for Meta?*




Perhaps you don't.  By any chance have you ever happened to join in one of the threads, or ask a Hiver to explain it to you?  If not you are making judgements from the appearance of the book, rather than opening the cover and looking inside.  Maybe this sort of thing doesn't appeal to you, but the real purpose of the Hive is community.  Some of us use this as an area to make contact with our fellow gamers and form stronger bonds than we would otherwise have from just reading each other's posts.  Utility?  As far as gaing goes, very little, sorry.  Value?  To those of us who post here it is very valuable indeed.  And again, we're in GD because thats where the powers that be have placed us.

And since P-Kitty is deleting the old threads and our postcounts are dropping back to our pre-Hive levels, I don't think you can really make any sort of claims about post-count inflation anymore


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 2, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *A few weeks ago, we had a moratorium on OT posts in the general forum.  What will it take to get a moratorium on Hivemend posts?  *




Nothing. 

Despite the hyperbole - 4 or 5? - I have never seen more than two Hivemind threads on the first page. Ignore them, Sigil. It's what you do with every other thread that doesn't apply to you, and one more shouldn't be a big burden.  

This isn't open for debate. You're welcome to participate in Hivemind threads, anyone is, but if you choose not to then please don't complain about it. It isn't specifically your fault, but my patience is beginning to fray. 

In any event, I'm deleting old Hivemind threads - so as Sniktch mentioned, misplaced concerns about post count become largely irrelevant.


----------



## The Sigil (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Too much Hivemind?*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Despite the hyperbole - 4 or 5? - I have never seen more than two Hivemind threads on the first page. Ignore them, Sigil. It's what you do with every other thread that doesn't apply to you, and one more shouldn't be a big burden.



I'll just chalk it up as one more of those things "I just don't get."

I'm beginning to think I should change my .sig to something like "iconic curmudgeon."  I feel like I sometimes come across that way on the boards here.  Not that I feel that way (negative about a lot of stuff), but I think I am perceived as such - perhaps it's because I'm more inclined to post when I disagree with something than to say, "yeah, what he said" to something I agree with. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Too much Hivemind?*



			
				The Sigil said:
			
		

> *
> I'll just chalk it up as one more of those things "I just don't get."
> 
> I'm beginning to think I should change my .sig to something like "iconic curmudgeon."  I feel like I sometimes come across that way on the boards here.  Not that I feel that way (negative about a lot of stuff), but I think I am perceived as such - perhaps it's because I'm more inclined to post when I disagree with something than to say, "yeah, what he said" to something I agree with.
> ...




I always enjoy your posts regardless of whether or not I agree with the stance.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2003)

Eh, we still love you! It's just that your complaint was one more straw on the proverbial camel's back. That isn't your fault - but I'm getting a bit tired of repeating myself.


----------



## hong (Mar 5, 2003)

Also, I never yell at anyone who posts to Hivemind threads.


Hong "if I yelled at anyone, that is" Ooi


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 5, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'm getting a bit tired of repeating myself.   *




I'm not following you...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 5, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *Also, I never yell at anyone who posts to Hivemind threads.
> 
> 
> Hong "if I yelled at anyone, that is" Ooi *




That's very nice of you concidering all the beating's with a stick you've endured at the hands of the Hivemind.  


Actually, i think if anyone knew it'd turn into a source of aggrivation for the Admins and mods the hivemind would have shut down long before it got to this point.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 5, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not following you... *





   I love when we kick the down trodden. Nothing like sensible humor to pick one up.

PK can the huddled masses help?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *I'm not following you... *



That's good; we take a dim view of stalkers around here.


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 6, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *That's good; we take a dim view of stalkers around here. *



Ah oh . .  .


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ah oh . .  . *



I know, I know - we shouldn't be prejudiced against stalkers just because they are different.

But I just can't help it. 

I'm sorry; I know I'm a horrible monster for being prejudiced against them...


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 6, 2003)

personally, i think the stuff complaining about hivemind is _almost_ as bad as hivemind itself.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 6, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *personally, i think the stuff complaining about hivemind is almost as bad as hivemind itself.  *




We all know it too be worse.  Look at the effect it has on poor Piratecat


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 6, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *personally, i think the stuff complaining about hivemind is almost as bad as hivemind itself.  *




Let's see... the Hivemind is "mindless" posting confined to one thread, possibly more during transition periods.

... the complaining is "mindless" posting not confined.

Guess what I prefer?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the point's been answered well enough already, so I'll go and close this now.


----------

